# insmod apm gives unresolved symbol errors

## rlyacht

I'm trying to build apm as a module, and I can't get it to load.  I get the following errors:

```

# sudo /sbin/insmod apm

Using /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.o: unresolved symbol default_idle

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.o: unresolved symbol machine_real_restart

```

I see that default_idle is defined in process.c, but I can't see an ifdefs that would result in its not being compiled in to the kernel.

Any advice?

----------

## chadh

The first thing that I would try would be to rm your modules directory (/lib/modules/<kernel-version>) and rerun make modules_install.  If you don't do that sometimes after rebuilding your kernel, you can get old modules sticking around that get in the way.

----------

## temp

same problem here... i deleted all modules and recompiled the kernel / all modules, but same effect. i guess i missed somethin i have to compile into the kernel, but what? the only thing i chose was "apm"...

someone knows how to solve this?

----------

## temp

sorry i forgot:

kernel 2.4.19-r7 on a dell inspiron 7500 laptop

----------

